# bow hunting geese!!!!



## camaroguy (Oct 13, 2010)

hey whats up guys just wondering iff any of u were as crazy as me and tryin to bow hunt geese iff so how far do u lead them ive missed a few bye like 4 inches if u got pics put them up..


----------



## Swift Arrow (Apr 23, 2010)

I got 5 out of like 100 last year., we hunt cut grain and corn fields with ground blinds, the blinds are for shot gun hunters laying on their backs but it still works. the one's I got were in that split moment befor they land, when you pop up from the blind they change their minds on landing and flapp hard to take off again. gives you a small oppertunity for a oppen chest shot. never had more fun missing shots in my life, plan on doing it again this year.

Hey- just for GP flu flu's will work through a wisker buscuit.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to try really bad!! Butt I live in az so I don't get many chances..


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Only thing stopping me is that I'm too cheap to buy stamps for them:lol:. I've done some crow hunting though. I have the feeling it's loads easier with a traditional bow compared to a compound though. More power to ya!


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

o yeah i love goose hunting............i tried it with my bow this year and got 5 with it......one had a leg band


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

im trying it this year


----------

